# How old do you think my range is?



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I remember looking at a range/microwave like that with the wife in the early eighties, we passed on it and went for a separate range and microwave.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

CoconutPete; Original Poster; (OP); Poster #1:
I thought we're talking real antiques, here. This range must be Vintage (trying to sound sophisticated?):laughing:! (Early) '80s! I've had such a range. Minus the Microwave oven. It has Electronic ignition. The REAL old ones didn't even have a Gas Pilot.:no:!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha. I guess it's not as old as I thought. I've never turned the microwave on, frankly I always had a flash in my head from National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation whenever we talked about it - the one where they have to turn on another reactor to power his christmas lights - that's how much juice I imagine this thing sucking up.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yeah - early 80's is my guess, too.

I wonder if you can donate parts to this guy - http://forum.doityourself.com/kitch...keefe-merritt-oven-stove-microwave-combo.html he does use his and needs a door latch 
Notice the exact sameness you've got going on, there.

The classic dated faux wood veneer - childhood memories!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Snav said:


> Oh yeah - early 80's is my guess, too.
> 
> I wonder if you can donate parts to this guy - http://forum.doityourself.com/kitch...keefe-merritt-oven-stove-microwave-combo.html he does use his and needs a door latch
> Notice the exact sameness you've got going on, there.
> ...


By the time you complete the "To Do" list, you'll have married off all your children and your Husband will be ranked Maj. General:yes::laughing::yes:!


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL! You're more right with that than you know!
My oldest is going into the 7th grade and my husband was just promoted to Sergeant First Class.

When we bought the house my oldest was in 1st grade and my husband was Corporal!


----------

